# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Znate li da ovaj vikend naše pelene i majice plaćate 10% jeftinije :)

## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/v2/index.php?opti...5028&Itemid=29

 Nakon mnogih upita i dilema oko sudjelovanja Udruge Roda    na dječjim  sajmovima i manifestacijama, odlučili smo učiniti   nešto za vas, naše  najvjernije kupce.   Budući da smo svjesni da ste našim nesudjelovanjem na dječjim    sajmovima uskraćeni za kupovinu našeg asortimana želimo vam na    neki  način nadoknaditi naš izostanak i pružiti vam mogućnost    povoljnije  kupnje naših proizvoda.   Roda na takvim sajmovima ne sudjeluje zbog sponzoriranja stranih   korporacija koje svojim neetičnim kampanjama promoviraju mliječne    nadomjeske i proizvode za djecu, pa smo odlučili omogućiti vam    "sajamski popust" na svojim stranicama.    S obzirom da kupnjom Rodinih artikala potpomažete rad Udruge,    te  sudjelujete u razvoju društvenog poduzetništva u Hrvatskoj,   to je još  jedan od razloga zbog kojeg imamo potrebu učiniti    nešto za vas.   *Od petka  6.5.2011. (od 00:00 sati) do nedjelje 8.5.2011.*    *(do  24:00 sata), sve što kupite putem našeg webshopa bit*   *će po  cijenama  nižim za 10 % i bez troškova poštarine.* *    Sve vaše narudžbe biti će obrađene najkasnije do ponedjeljka 09.05.2011.     uz navedene pogodnosti.

----------

